# Dragonball Z: Battle Of Gods. italiano Video



## admin (25 Novembre 2013)

Nuovo film della Serie Dragonball Z uscito lo scorso 30 Marzo. Ne avevamo già parlato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/dragonball-z-battle-gods-dal-30-marzo-giappone-vt5523.html ) dove trovate anche tutte le informazioni e la trama.

Il film è in giapponese ma, finalmente, è uscito sottotitolato in italiano.

Se volete vederlo, lo trovate


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2013)

up


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2013)

visto 2-3 mesi fa,godibile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Novembre 2013)

A me ha fatto veramente schifo onestamente, non mi aspettavo certo un filmone, ma una cosa almeno decente si...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me ha fatto veramente schifo onestamente, non mi aspettavo certo un filmone, ma una cosa almeno decente si...



bhè è molto in stile toriyama,che per inciso non ha mai voluto fare un anime tutto serietà ****.otti ed esplosioni,ma una cosa molto più "scherzosa" come la prima serie di dragon ball. Riprende molto le origini per quanto mi riguarda da quel punto di vista. Poi il film è quello che è...non c'è un vero antagonista


----------

